# Like to know what morp my leo is.



## Pitchiri (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi i would like to know what morp my gecko Yoshi is, as the person i got him from knew nothing not even his sex. Which i worked out when i got him home.

Thanks in advance.

Would help if i knew how to get my photo up, as u'd guess i is new. help:blush:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

:welcome:

You can post pics with photobucket, 'tis easy

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## Pitchiri (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot, also why does my profile picture no come up


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Go on `user cp` (top left of screen in the blue band) and then edit Avatar, upload from comp, save and voila - off you go with your own pic!

Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## Pitchiri (Jun 27, 2009)

I managed now so hopefully here is a pic of Yoshi


----------



## Pitchiri (Jun 27, 2009)

Ta Funky1


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

thats really skinny


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Looks to be a High Yellow, but as already stated its very skinny


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

looks like a high yellow, maybe normal..
but i must add that gecko is really thin =/


----------



## Pitchiri (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi thanks for that, yeah i was worried t he was thin too. i got him for farther's day from a woman in battersea. She reconed he was a female and was a year old. i was worrried when i compared him to others online and in shops. So took him to my friend who said the same thing and took him to his mate in a reptile shop. who reconds hs a bit thin but not gahstly, just wasn't well looked after. Suggested hat i feed him two chrickets a day to build him on as i overed him waxworms in a hope to build him up and the poor thing was sick sat morning. 

Of course any of your advice will be invaluable, Help our Yoshi.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

would recommend that you have him checked over by a vet and have fecal tests done to rule out any underlying problems such as parasites and worms.
Food wise would try offering hoppers, mealies along with the crix as opposed to waxies ~ waxies are high in fat and can become addictive plus too many of them isn't much good health-wise


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

'tis a Hypo


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hypo:thumb:.Need biulding up though.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Just give it plenty of TLC, good food and nutrition - scour the available care sheets, ask for advice on here etc, etc and I`m sure it`ll be fine bud. Also as Sleepy mentions, a vet visit never goes amiss with new buys, especially those who may need a bit of extra care.


----------

